# network streaming between 2 obs instances



## huhn (Apr 11, 2018)

i'm doing a suggestion to avoid capture cards and there quirks by using a network instead too improve streaming PCs results.

some pros.
full control of the signal.
no need for a expensive capture cards.
no need for cloning and using an second screen for it.
new network cards will work out of the box no need to care about there driver/software.

some cons 
1 gbit network it to slow for lossless.
sounds like a lot of work.
10 gbit network cards are still expensive.
using the same network for gaming and sending the signal can create latency issue in games.

sending 1080p60 4:2:0 needs about 180 mb sec so dual gbit lan is the min to do it.
high bit rate hardware encoding should make it accessible to most user that want to use a streaming PC and this is most likely cheaper and of better quality then lossy cheap capture cards.


----------



## Osiris (Apr 11, 2018)

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-ndi-newtek-ndi™-integration-into-obs-studio.528/

It already exists


----------



## huhn (Apr 11, 2018)

yes very similiar. but i don't see an output that output the data that would be outputted to the encoder to get 4:2:0


----------



## DarkFaith (Apr 16, 2018)

It outputs near-lossless over the network as high quality as the bandwidth between the 2 PCs can do.
Try it.


----------

